# Betta barracks log



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I had a large betta barracks system made up over Christmas and I've only just gotten around to filling it up. 

The hardest part was finding somewhere to put it, and customising a spraybar to fit in each section.

It's a decent size, giving each betta roughly 4x12x12 inches, or 2.5 gallons each. At the moment it is only set-up with some hornwort and azolla as nutrient sponges and with the females I had to move out of my now torn down sorority. 



















The spray bar is experimental but it seems to be evenly circulating heat. I also intend on putting a small sponge filter in each section to help with circulation and biological filtration.



















The water is only cloudy because of the ADA aquasoil being disturbed. Still thinking of just kicking that out and running it bare-bottom.


----------



## samual989 (Mar 24, 2012)

What did the acrylic and the sprayer tips run you? Where did u get the spray tip/nozzles?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Everything the spraybar consists of is designed for sprinklers. So I just picked them at the local hardware store for around $20-30 for the lot. 

The spray tips are good as they let me regulate flow into each compartment.

I'm just hoping my end cap doesn't come shooting off at some point and spray water everywhere.


----------



## Zero186 (Feb 21, 2012)

Neat build! Spray bars are tricky to get just right but awesome when they are. Just make sure you have a good amount of sealant on the end cap


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's beautiful, LBF! You should make a thing on how to build a drip filtration system.  
Why can't shops keep their bettas like that?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Bombularina. The store I purchased it from actually houses their bettas in filtered, heated barracks. It's one of the reasons I shop there. 

The spraybar was pretty simple. If you've put together sprinklers before, it was essentially like that. I can post up a quick picture tutorial if anyone is particularly interested.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I am. When I start breeding in a few years, that's the kind of setup I want for my boys.


----------



## samual989 (Mar 24, 2012)

Interested. But also wondered glass/acyrlic cost also! I have a pvc airline system running now with one gallon pickle jars. Looking to up grade within the year but buy throughout the year, to defer the costs.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I got mine made up completely for under $200, but the owner under-quoted (I thought at the time the price I paid for the labour and glass was very cheap). I expected it to be in the region of $250-350 as it is fairly large and fiddly. 

I can tell how well the filter system is working now because I accidentally put a fish in who had velvet (don't know how or when he got it but I guess that's Murphy's Law) and I have been treating with medication. It seems to be dispersing the heat evenly as well, but I just need to card my males as they are flaring more than I would like.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

This is just beautiful! Is there a spare room for me and my bettas in AU with you? lol Love it!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha not unless you want to help out on water change days and sleep in an empty 4ft tank.

Admittedly, it looks awful scaping wise and I managed to turn my hornwort to mush again. However, I have decided to plant hydrilla and hairgrass in each section as they seem fairly easy to keep alive and my ADA soil should give them plenty of nutrients.

I thought of leaving them bare-bottom but then it would look nicer as a main display as it is the first thing you see when you walk into our rumpus.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

BettasUSA: only come to Australia if you want to spend a million dollars on fish equipment that would cost $100 in the US.


----------



## samual989 (Mar 24, 2012)

I know what u mean by carding but what will u use that will stay in place? I have a 20 converted with clear acrylic and was already wondering what I am gonna use.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I was going to cut the front/back off black binder folders, cut a small hole in each corner and then superglue/silicone some small suction caps into each hole. 

I think if I cut it correctly, it should slide in enough and fasten to the wall close enough that the males can't get behind it.

I was either going to do that, or using the same premise, make a moss wall and just suction cap it in. 

My dripper spraybar seems to still be working well. Each section is as full as the others and the heat seems to distribute evenly. I think adding a sponge filter to each section will further help move everything around. 

I was thinking about raising my light and growing plants riparium-style in the empty back area as something to help consume any excess nitrates and ammonia. Plus it looks a bit bare back there.


----------



## samual989 (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the live plant idea I will eventually have floating hyacinths in every divided spot of mine once I get a raised lighting or hung lighting system I will go led for sure though. What do u use for your lighting?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's a 4ft 2x50 watt High Output fluorescent. Possible overkill but it does a good job of growing plants. 

LEDs are way too expensive from a start-up point of view for my current budget. I looked at some LEDs and they were going to set me back at least $150 each.


----------

